# Job Site Radios Bosch vs Ridgid



## Backyardhack (Dec 4, 2011)

Are the job site radios worth the money or are they just overpriced toys? I am thinking about getting one of these and want to be able to control and protect my iPod remotely. I only have Hitachi cordless tools so cordless doesn't mean a whole lot unless I invest in compatible batteries and that will jack the price up another $100. 

Thoughts?

Bill


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I have the Bosch cube, and bought the aftermarket Ipod dock for it. I love it because it will hold the ipod securely, and charges it when it is plugged in. When not plugged in, the cordless batteries for the bosch tools will power the radio, and the ipod then just runs off of its own power supply. I feel very confident that if the cube were to go down a flight of stairs, it would hold the ipod securely. The only thing I don't like about the dock is that the door does close VERY tight, and sometimes I worry that I will break something on the dock when trying to open it.

As far as the controls go, the cube comes with a little remote that will control power, and volume of the radio, but DOES NOT control the ipod whatsoever. I have some questionable music on my ipod, so when someone comes in that might be offended by the music, I just mute the boombox, and either walk back to it, and select the next song, or wait till they leave to un mute the boombox.

As far as sound goes, I think it has good sound, though it does lack a little bit in the low frequencies (bass), and really doesn't get to loud. You won't win any boom box loudness competitions. I do know the rigid has good sound, and can be louder too. 

All in all, I have had my Bosch cube for 5 years now, and love it. I have only on a handful of times wished that it could be louder, but love its durability, and versatility. I do work in the construction trades, and it does see ALOT of action.

Hope this helps.

Fabian


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

We have 2 Milwaukee radios. One takes the big 18 volt batteries and the other one takes the little pocket drill batteries. though we run the most of the time on A/C power the battery back up is handy. I would buy one the fits your current cordless power tools batteries.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I have the Bosch and love it. I primarily use it in the shop, when working outside or in the pool...not on a jobsite. Really like the multiple speakers so it doesn't matter if it's pointed at you to sound good.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Bill,
In my shop I have cable, TV and stereo. Most of the time the stereo is playing from the music channels on cable. That is my shop. When there are guests in my shop, I turn the stereo off. My taste in music would probably annoy most others.

I have worked in environments where contractors were expanding our office space. Many times there were radios in use by the contractors. I would ask the contractor to move the radio closer to where they were working and lower the volume. This was necessary because most of our business was over the telephone. Of the dozen or so times that I made the request the guys would just turn off the radio except once. That one time I was told what I should do with myself. That time I talked to our contract manager and the radio was turned off and mysteriously left the building long before the end of the day.

The real point is that the radios are really cool tools especially when they will charge your cordless tool batteries. However in some environments your choice of music is painful to others and in some cases a radio is not acceptable at all. I have seen commercial job sites where all radios are forbiden. Please use your job site radio wisely.


----------



## Backyardhack (Dec 4, 2011)

RRICH,

I appreciate the advice but this stereo is for personal use as I am only a hobbyist wood worker. I am looking for something that would be portable if I need it to be.

Bill


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Backyardhack said:


> RRICH,
> 
> I appreciate the advice but this stereo is for personal use as I am only a hobbyist wood worker. I am looking for something that would be portable if I need it to be.
> 
> Bill


If this is the case, do you need a jobsite radio or something like a WorkTunes? I have that, and I have this. That may not work for you because it doesn't control the iPod and it's cordless. Works for me though, because I have all the One+ tools. I usually tune into an internet radio station (sports talk or Psychill) and just let it ride.

Something else you may consider, is the Apple Universal Dock, which has line-out and a remote. Hook it up to a set of speakers of your choice and it's a fairly portable solution.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I like clean, crisp sound and I haven't heard any job site type radios that produce it. I use an old receiver in the shop. It gives me all the various choices, iPod, TV, AM, FM, cable radio stations, internet stations, CDs, etc. Find them and speakers at garage sales for cheap.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Backyardhack said:


> RRICH,
> 
> I appreciate the advice but this stereo is for personal use as I am only a hobbyist wood worker. I am looking for something that would be portable if I need it to be.
> 
> Bill


You're like me! But I rarely have any work to do outside the shop. The best thing that I ever did was to put the cable (FIOS) box in the shop. I started with a discarded TV for sound and then a discarded stereo set up. Now most days it is just the cable box and the stereo on in the shop.

I wish there was a way to get Sirius from the truck into the shop but then I would lose the TV capability.


----------

